
For $3100 USD You Can Have a Fast, Fully-Free-Software Workstation - ajdlinux
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=talos-workstation&num=1
======
Johnny_Brahms
Now, for work I sometimes have to do some quite data-intensive calculations.
Having a desktop computer running POWER8 would make this a hell of a lot
faster, considering you can actually max out most intel chips just doing a
regular dvd rip.

------
jmnicolas
$3100 for the "CPU+motherboard+heatsink/fan" combo is very steep. I would
seriously consider it at a third of the price.

------
mankash666
All of this is very confusing. There are a ton of chips on a motherboard, each
one with its own firmware. For instance, I doubt you'll find an SSD or HDD
that's production worthy and has open source firmware.

That being the case, I doubt there's much to this effort, if the focus truly
is security.

~~~
ajdlinux
It's generally accepted in the Free Software community that right now we've
still got a long way to go before we get free firmware for every embedded
microcontroller. FSF will still certify a device as "Respects Your Freedom" if
the only proprietary code on there is firmware for secondary processors that
isn't intended to be updated regularly by the user.

